# Bilder in HTML Tabelle ermitteln



## Robosaurus (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 
sorry ich bin ein ziemlicher Anfänger und muss gerade eine java Webanwendung mit Struts realisieren, wo die Nutzer eines Forums ein Bild hochladen können. Alle hochgeladenen Bilder sollen aber auf eine einheitliche Höhe verkleinert werden, damit man sie als Thumbnails einsetzen kann. Meine Frage: Wie mache ich das, also wie behandle ich ein hochgeladenes Bild in Java. Welches ist da das richtige Werkzeug ?

Sorry für die vlleicht einfache Frage, aber ich habe noch mit Files bzw. File Uploads gearbeitet.
Danke im voraus.
Tim


----------



## ptriller (23. Mai 2007)

Du kannst dafür ohne weiteres die Image methoden von AWT im JDK benutzen .. wichtig dabei ist halt nur die JVM des Tomcat/JBoss .... mit  
-Djava.awt.headless=true zu starten damit das auch ohne Display funktioniert

guck dir 
	
	
	
	





```
javva.awt.Toolkit
```
 mal an ... 
ich würde die Bilder vor dem speichern resizen .. oder beide grössen speichern, damit man die nicht immer wieder resizen muss ...

Wie Fileupload mit struts geht kannst du hier gucken:
www.roseindia.net/struts/strutsfileupload.shtml


----------



## Robosaurus (23. Mai 2007)

Ok, vielen Dank schonmal. Noch eine Frage: Verstehe ich das richtig, dass wenn ein User ein Bild oder eine Datei hochlädt, ich es immer zunächst mal mit einem byte [] zu tun hab, und dies dann verabeiten bzw. einlesen muss?
Gruß
Tim


----------

